# Bay Area Squats or something?



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 2, 2010)

Howdy!

I have a chance to learn how to weld and join this radical all grrrl welding troop. The only thing is, I need a free place to stay in the bay area for about a month. So...any squats. Whats the news?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jan 3, 2010)

hellarity house in berkeley.


----------



## hg14 (Jan 4, 2010)

hellarity house, are there like poster signs of where it is or should I just ask around?


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Jan 4, 2010)

go to FNB at people's park at 3 o clock and ask around there. i'm fairly sure they allow people to stay that hellarity for at least 3 days. theres a lot of abandoned houses in oakland


----------



## KoffinKat (Jan 5, 2010)

From what I know your talking about the lotus girls? Giant metal flowers that shoot Multi colored fireballs into the night sky. Heard about them from a friend that went to burning man. Nice people as far as I know. But the trade really is for the very skilled. I am not trying to discourage you at all. On the contrary I say go for it!! it's an easy skill to learn if you are good with your hands and have a good eye. Sorry if this is a bit off topic but welding and the lotus girls are something of a big treat for me.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 5, 2010)

It is the Lotus Girls! My friend is part of it, and she seems to be very confident that I can do it, so we'll see. Either way, the Lotus Girls are cool and all, but I really just want to learn how to weld. My partner went to bicycle frame building school and can braze, so if I can weld we'll be unstoppable.


----------



## finn (Jan 5, 2010)

Welding isn't all that hard, aside from making a nice consistent bead. The hard part is prepping the weld, which is the cutting, the shaping, and then the clamping. If you can't stay at hellarity (might be too crowded), they might know of some other place. Good luck on that!


----------



## mikey mayhem (Jan 7, 2010)

go to a homes not jails meeting...they hooked me up with a amazing squat!


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 8, 2010)

Welding is something I learned a few months ago and I fell in love with it!! Not to mention I was better at it than all the guys in my class. 
Good luck and Hopefully you enjoy it as much as I did


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll definatly check out homes not jails.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

It's not hard to find a squat of your very own in the bay area. There's tons of abandos. Just venture a bit, and you'll find one that hasn't been trashed.
If not, Homes Not Jails helps a lot.


----------

